
Logos on the Surface of City Streets as a New Innovative Public Funding Tool - y2hhcmxlcw
https://www.strategiclogosystems.com
======
y2hhcmxlcw
We want to facilitate the placement of logos on the surface of city streets,
and give 90% of the advertising revenue back to the cities. This is an
innovative new funding source that will generate substantial revenue for
social issues and infrastructure needs, all without increasing taxes, fees, or
debt.

------
cimmanom
How many more months until we reach Peak Ad?

~~~
y2hhcmxlcw
We believe this is the next generation of ads after the online advertising
bubble pops. They can reach many people repetitively, although are unobtrusive
on the horizon unlike billboards.

